# Lord Elrond



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

My poor old man rat Lord Elrond passed a week or 2 ago. Haven't posted cause it still makes me pretty upset.

He was one of the sweetest male rats ibe ever had. He was silly too. Used to sleep in the cutest ways. I'm gonna miss him dearly.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

Awe, he was a very handsome rat. I love the grey coloring and the sleepy look in his eyes. It's always tough to lose a pet, they're so innocent and sweet. Wishing you well through the next few weeks, it'll probably be rough.


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you MRM & CloeJ for your words <3


----------

